# Cage mate for my Cockatiel?



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Woody my Cockatiel and his best friend (Budgie) Pretty Bird (Woody named her) shared their cage together for the past 4 years or so. They were in seperate cages for about 2 years and then I bought a big cage in hopes they would get along in one cage and it was a match made in heaven. Woody and Pretty Bird loved each other but sadly Pretty Bird has passed away. 

I would like to get Woody another friend to share his cage but I'm uncertain what bird would be the best cage mate. I have read a lot about budgies being mean to Cockatiels which of course is not my experience at all. I am also wondering if I should be looking for a male Cockatiel instead of another budgie and I've also ready that canaries can share a cage peacefully with a Cockatiel. 

I would really appreciate some advice on what to do for Woody. I really want him to have a friend because he is in our spare room and we have to keep the door closed because of our crazy cat. If he were in the livingroom with the family it might not be such an issue but I don't want Woody to spend the next possible 15+ years of his life all alone.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I just wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss and Woody's loss.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

tweetsandsarah said:


> I just wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss and Woody's loss.


Thank you so much for your kind words. We miss Pretty Bird. He was a great little bird and Woody's best friend.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor Woody, it's great that you're thinking about what's best for him though. I am not sure what kind of friend is the best choice, every bird is different. Like you said, he was good friends with a budgie. However, what if a new budgie becomes annoying and doesn't get along with him? 
That could happen with another cockatiel too. So, I would just take a chance and get a bird that you want and see how it goes.


----------



## Diana&Ruby (Apr 8, 2014)

In my experience my 2 budgies do not get along with my tiel Ruby. One of them tries to bite her and the other is nice, but so crazy and hopping around all the time that Ruby is afraid of him. But since your tiel is used to budgies that makes a huge difference, so I think there is a high chance your tiel could be friends with the new budgie. I think canaries are too small but again it depends on whether the tiel thinks they're too small or not.


----------



## vinay (Oct 11, 2012)

It depends on what kind of relationship your tiel shared with the budgie. If it was just companionship without any preening or physical bonding , you could even give a zebra finch a go. Zebra finches coexist really well with tiels and are virtually non aggressive with other species . I'd think they'd be a better option than a canary. 
I still think another tiel would be the best choice and if not that , a young male budgie could bond really well with your tiel.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have two tiels and two budgies in a flight cage. Despite reservations, they get along really well. In face, my male budgie (Piper) and my female cockatiel (Emma) seem to have become a bonded pair.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am going at 4 o'clock today to look at a young male that needs a new home. He will have his own cage, etc. so that will be good for the time being. If they get on together between cages then maybe one day they can live together in the same cage but I definitely won't rush it. It will be nice though for Woody to at least have someone to chirp with!


----------

